# wolf pack



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=296611


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats an immence setup. love it


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

damn thats a nice bunch of wolf fish and a nice set up to I wonder if it easy to breed these guys?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's definately one killer looking set up and group.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's awesome!

I'm not surprised though because the guys on that forum have some ridiculous setups


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Thats a crazy wolf pack man, its gotta be dangerous to put your hands in the tank, cause i have 1 black wolffish and that bastard trys biting me, i could just imagine what 8 wolffish will do. Great pics.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's an amazing setup!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

TJcali said:


> damn thats a nice bunch of wolf fish and a nice set up to I wonder if it easy to breed these guys?


Did you see the large clutch of eggs in a couple of those pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Madness...I thought they preferred to be alone.

Feeding time must be sweet.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree


----------

